# 1+1+1+1 to be delivered on 11/11/11



## UniBomber (Oct 31, 2011)

4 UniBombs going out today, one LOBster, one Llama, one Squid and one Innocent. Be careful what you ask for..........:mad2:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like a bad version of a George Thorogood song.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

This should be interesting!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Did Squid Secret Agent 007 change his name, because I haven't seen any posts lately by him and now we have a new, unknown Unibomber????


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Eh? Who asked for this?!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This ought to be interesting, especially since there's no USPS service on 11/11/11. 

Hand delivered bombs?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> This ought to be interesting, especially since there's no USPS service on 11/11/11.


I wasn't gonna say anything...


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

What a great idea!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Should prove interesting.....


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

yes.. who is the mysterious one with 1 post...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn.....first there was the Hef-a-bomber
............then Agent 007
............Now the Unibomber


1+1+1=Oh Sh!t.......


opcornMe watching)


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Did Squid Secret Agent 007 change his name, because I haven't seen any posts lately by him and now we have a new, unknown Unibomber????


hmm, very interesting. He very well could be Agent 007.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:first:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe embarrassment will make the unibombers profile short lived as his master plan is thwarted by the USPS' umpteenth holiday this year.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

:bored:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

There is special delivery on holidays. :usa:lane:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

getting a seat for this one


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

give Ian about 2 days and he will figure out who this guy is...still interesting though


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

...or at least 6 people he things it might be! oke:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Did Squid Secret Agent 007 change his name, because I haven't seen any posts lately by him and now we have a new, unknown Unibomber????


Looks like too many wannabe's if you ask me...lol.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

UniBomber said:


> 4 UniBombs going out today, one LOBster, one Llama, one Squid and one Innocent. Be careful what you ask for..........:mad2:


good thing that I'm none of the above!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Second to None of the above. Thought I would sit back and see how it HITS.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Notice it is "Uni" bomber, I get the feeling he is a one hit wonder.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I think the unibomber has struck before, sending out only 1 stick to his target.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

UniBomber said:


> 4 UniBombs going out today, one LOBster, one Llama, one Squid and one Innocent. Be careful what you ask for..........:mad2:


no one is truly innocent on Puff.

this is new..advanced warning from The UniBomber.

kudos to you,Sir..I'm an admirer of your work and look forward to seeing what tricks you have up your sleeve.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Did Squid Secret Agent 007 change his name, because I haven't seen any posts lately by him and now we have a new, unknown Unibomber????


he's not exactly new,Shawn..this will be his 3rd bombing to date...long before the Squids multiplying and the LOB being formed.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> Damn.....first there was the HeRf-a-bomber
> ............then Agent 007
> ............Now the Unibomber
> 
> ...


it's spelled Herfabomber with an "R",Benn...fixed it for ya.

Actually,the order of inception is:

The HeRfabomber

The UniBomber

and that Squid agent


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> I think the unibomber has struck before, sending out only 1 stick to his target.


finally..someone who pays attention around here.

You are correct,Mike...that's his signature..he sends one cigar from someone's wish list in the MAW forum.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it's spelled Herfabomber with an "R",Benn...fixed it for ya.
> 
> Actually,the order of inception is:
> 
> ...


+1 to that...the Herfabomber started it all...and with an amazing plan. Also, the Herfabomber is still the hardest hitting of them all...easily!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:couch2: I'm pulling up a chair for this one too. Someone pass the popcorn.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it's spelled Herfabomber with an "R",Benn...fixed it for ya.
> 
> Actually,the order of inception is:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry....who are you?:boink: Ah I remember you....former ZK...hows it been being a L.O.B.?

Ohh...sorry that is the L.O.B. Exalted Overloard......


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> I'm sorry....who are you?:boink: Ah I remember you....former ZK...hows it been being a L.O.B.?
> 
> Ohh...sorry that is the L.O.B. Exalted Overloard......


No, he is just third in command...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> I'm sorry....who are you?:boink: Ah I remember you....former ZK...hows it been being a L.O.B.?
> 
> Ohh...sorry that is the L.O.B. Exalted Overloard......


Wrong again Benny boy! Pete is the Exalted OverLOAD...see: 50 pounds of monkey shit in a 25 pound bag! ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> No, he is just third in command...


still way higher up on the food chain than you,oh junior sub-commander of Jack Shit.

speaking of which,that damn pony took a plop in the lobby again..go clean it up.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> still way higher up on the food chain than you,oh junior sub-commander of Jack Shit.
> 
> speaking of which,that damn pony took a plop in the lobby again..go clean it up.


*Brain:* Shows how you are so *not* in charge. We don't have a pony, that was Crazyface again... When the Professor shows and puts you in your place (10th or 11th) we'll see how much you are talking then...

*Pinky:* But we only have 7 members?!?

*Brain:* So far...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> still way higher up on the food chain than you,oh junior sub-commander of Jack Shit.
> 
> speaking of which,that damn pony took a plop in the lobby again..go clean it up.


.....you guys ready to come back yet? I miss seeing the Llama Darth Vader and Pinky in the H.Q.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

:behindsofa:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> .....you guys ready to come back yet? I miss seeing the Llama Darth Vader and Pinky in the H.Q.


the Darth Llama picture is not my personal property,Benn....feel free to use it if you like.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

There will never be anyone else like me. I am and always will be the original 007. Copycats.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - another post - he has arisen again.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> There will never be anyone else like me. I am and always will be the original 007. Copycats.


yeah..the designation 007 is completely original..what's your code name..Austin Powers?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> There will never be anyone else like me. I am and always will be the original 007. Copycats.


*Brain:* For once 00-last-place speaks the truth... He is a copycat, the unibomber far pre-dates him...

*Pinky:* I hate cats...


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Shows how you are so *not* in charge. We don't have a pony, that was Crazyface again... When the Professor shows and puts you in your place (10th or 11th) we'll see how much you are talking then...
> 
> *Pinky:* But we only have 7 members?!?
> 
> *Brain:* So far...


She says "If you diddn't want dogs to crap there, then why did you put floor in the lobby?". Weird ass dog.


----------

